# Kessil led



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Just thinking, so I got my marineland leds but too I didn't reaserch enough about them before purchasing and instead went off what people said in YouTube videos and after doing some research on them it seem as if I made a bad mistake knowing that my tank is going to be a high tech tank, so I was thinking what if I return them and get two kessil led lights instead! What do you guys think of that? Any redo mandarins as to which one to get or if my decision is a good one! Thanks in advanced to anyone who comments! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

I've used Kessil's on my reef tanks and love them. I downsized to a cube so just have one now.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Great looking light! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Well I just got to give a shout out to petsolutions for great customer service! I ordered the lights back in October and haven't used them yet since I was slowly paying for the items and yet they are still allowing me to return the. For a full refund! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone else have any input on this light? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> Just thinking, so I got my marineland leds but too I didn't reaserch enough about them before purchasing and instead went off what people said in YouTube videos and after doing some research on them it seem as if I made a bad mistake knowing that my tank is going to be a high tech tank, so I was thinking what if I return them and get two kessil led lights instead! What do you guys think of that? Any redo mandarins as to which one to get or if my decision is a good one! Thanks in advanced to anyone who comments!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you never mentioned what size tank..


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Woops sorry I completely forgot. It's a 60gallon 38x19x19 
Co2-yes
Ferts-EI 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camber (Mar 24, 2015)

I would also check out EcoTech's XR15FW. Just saw them in store on a 20" tall cube and they were awesome. It was a high tech setup and they weren't even on full intensity. I'd still take the Kessils though. There's just something about them...


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

I have 2 on virtually the same size tank, incredible. and no disco effect like multi-colored LEDs. Just a wonderful, spectrum-tuneable light with great shimmer effect.


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

BigL_RIP said:


> I have 2 on virtually the same size tank, incredible. and no disco effect like multi-colored LEDs. Just a wonderful, spectrum-tuneable light with great shimmer effect.


+1 on that.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks!! Which did you buy? Just wondering because I know you can use the reef ones but I figured I would buy two of the A160WE tuna sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Camber said:


> I would also check out EcoTech's XR15FW. Just saw them in store on a 20" tall cube and they were awesome. It was a high tech setup and they weren't even on full intensity. I'd still take the Kessils though. There's just something about them...


I like them but there very expensive and idk if one would cut it. Plus I just love the look of the kessil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

I have two A160WE Tuna Sun.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> I like them but there very expensive and idk if one would cut it. Plus I just love the look of the kessil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their recommended "footprint" is 24" square area
Ideally you will need 2.

At that rate, though def. not as cool looking, something like this is more "practical"
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-32/ 
https://www.reefbreeders.com/shop/photon-32/

and a lot more versatile.. note: custm or their freshwater spectrum is required


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

What do you think about the kessil lights?^ that's the Main one in looking into right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

BigL_RIP said:


> I have two A160WE Tuna Sun.



Just curious what's your thoughts? And what is the specs of your tank from ferts to tank size and was it high tech? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

does anyone know if the kessil remote is compatiable with the tuna sun? I know it is with the A360WE but idk if it is with the tuna sun A160WE


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

ADA 90P, high tech, no ferts. Best light I've ever used, and I've tried them all. To be fair, I didn't evaluate some of the other options long enough to appropriately gauge growth efficacy, but this is the best combo of form and function by far.

Bump: the spectral controller is compatible with the A160we, yes.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

sweet looks like i will be investing in two of them and getting the controller and sending back the two marinelands!


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

you won't be disappointed.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

BigL_RIP said:


> you won't be disappointed.


could you post some pictures please?

Bump: Just to let everyone know, i am not 100% on buying this light let and tbo i want to look into all my options before purchasing two of these for my 60gallon. So if anyone has a good fixture in mind that will give me the upper range of medium light for around $0-$600 please please do let me know! here is my hardscape if anyone wanted to get an idea of what the fixtures going onto.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

So what would yall think I'm really just wondering! Would 2 of the a160we units be enought to get almost high light to uper range of medium light if over my 60g 38x19x19 that's the real question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> So what would yall think I'm really just wondering! Would 2 of the a160we units be enought to get almost high light to uper range of medium light if over my 60g 38x19x19 that's the real question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


total 80W ....
Can't TELLw/out a PAR chart.. 
For comparison.. Kessil 150= Tao tronics Chinese brick..










I poked the bears, I'll see what my response is (will explain later)


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

So basically if I want a good need to high with my tank I would need to have two of the a360we tuna Suns. So roughly $650, because getting three of the a160wewe is going to be more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Any par charts on the a360we


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> So basically if I want a good need to high with my tank I would need to have two of the a360we tuna Suns. So roughly $650, because getting three of the a160wewe is going to be more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no. I wouldn't go that far.. 2 IS fine for a 60..
To put it in a (dangerously simplistic) perspective.. 80W (2 Kessils) of good LED's is = to 160 to 266W T8's
So no you should be fine w/ 2 160's (2.6-4.4wpg)
Point is you are high light but not "high" light for a high tech tank..at least in theory..


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

that chart seems to use the older 150 vs the higher output 160we, for whatever that's worth.

Trey, don't be discouraged. On this forum, the greatest arbiter is price. The Kessil is a wonderful product.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

BigL_RIP said:


> that chart seems to use the older 150 vs the higher output 160we, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> Trey, don't be discouraged. On this forum, the greatest arbiter is price. The Kessil is a wonderful product.


The new models are 10-15% stronger..
no what personally annoys me is people asking for PAR/spectrum for $40 LEd's but giving Kessil a "pass"... 
Price is one thing.. being annoyingly elitist is another,,
Kessil 150 hort. light.. Same tech probably same manuf price within 10%
$142.28
http://www.bambuzo.com/us/kessil-ks...magenta.html?gclid=CKmfiJeWycQCFQsAaQodIqoAnA

Kessil A150WE Series Amazon Sun: 6500K Special Blend LED Light for Aquarium
by Kessil
2 customer reviews
Price: $225.00 
Amazon.com : Kessil A150WE Series Amazon Sun: 6500K Special Blend LED Light for Aquarium : Pet Supplies


----------



## jimbo662 (Aug 4, 2013)

i'm shocked at the review for poor warranty on the kessil. I thought they had a great warranty and have seen reviews of positive feedback on the support / warranty.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> no. I wouldn't go that far.. 2 IS fine for a 60..
> To put it in a (dangerously simplistic) perspective.. 80W (2 Kessils) of good LED's is = to 160 to 266W T8's
> So no you should be fine w/ 2 160's (2.6-4.4wpg)
> Point is you are high light but not "high" light for a high tech tank..at least in theory..


So tell me if im not understanding what your saying, you think that having two of the A160WE will be plenty for a high tech tank? I am not looking to get super high light because i dont want to have to trim my plants every couple days, but i do want enough light to be able to carpet a plant in a fair amount of time. So for high tech perspective, is it lower high light upper high light, lower medium light upper medium light or upper low light? The onyl reason i was thinking possibly jsut getting two of the A360we is because it could give me a better range, for example with the a160we you think it will be good with just two, well would that mean i would have to keep them on the max setting or keep them at a mid point for light intensity, where as the A360we might be 25% more brighter lets say but could give me more play when it comes time to dialing in the correct amount of light for my tank. I can afford getting two of the a360we or two of the a160we but just want to make sure that i am making the right decision before spending this kind of money. Sorry for asking all the question its just like i said if im spending this type of money i want it to be perfect to a certain extent.

Bump:


BigL_RIP said:


> that chart seems to use the older 150 vs the higher output 160we, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> Trey, don't be discouraged. On this forum, the greatest arbiter is price. The Kessil is a wonderful product.


Dont worry BigL, i am by no means getting discouraged =) just want to make the most logical decision=)


----------



## Ben125 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd try to see them in person before buying. Its the best color I've seen from an led and great shimmer. The gooseneck looks pretty tacky so I'd hang them from the ceiling if possible. 

Your money could be better spent elsewhere but if you've already got everything else why not?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> So tell me if im not understanding what your saying, you think that having two of the A160WE will be plenty for a high tech tank? I am not looking to get super high light because i dont want to have to trim my plants every couple days, but i do want enough light to be able to carpet a plant in a fair amount of time. So for high tech perspective, is it lower high light upper high light, lower medium light upper medium light or upper low light? The onyl reason i was thinking possibly jsut getting two of the A360we is because it could give me a better range, for example with the a160we you think it will be good with just two, well would that mean i would have to keep them on the max setting or keep them at a mid point for light intensity, where as the A360we might be 25% more brighter lets say but could give me more play when it comes time to dialing in the correct amount of light for my tank. I can afford getting two of the a360we or two of the a160we but just want to make sure that i am making the right decision before spending this kind of money. Sorry for asking all the question its just like i said if im spending this type of money i want it to be perfect to a certain extent.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Dont worry BigL, i am by no means getting discouraged =) just want to make the most logical decision=)


Getting more dimmable light is never a bad position.. 
That said paying good $'s and using 50% of it's potential (at best) is ?????

The look and the tech is fine, I hear ya, and they work "as advertised" I just got a bug about buying "big ticket" things w/ undocumented specs.. 
Not to mention shifting from 6000k to 9000k is unimpressive at any price point..  
Static is one thing.. I wouldn't accept the above in a $50 light.. but I may live w/ it easier.. 


> Variable Color Temperature: Using the color spectrum knob on the top of the light you can tune the LEDs to your desired color temperature.
> 6000K? 8100K? 9000K? No problem.


makes me laugh..

Now THIS is information.. 
http://maxspectusa.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=20&Itemid=21

Though, to be honest I'd still have issues w/ their spectrum I at least know what I'm dealing with.










Kessil is THAT SOOO hard??? LOL
Again personal opinion, I'd take the maxpect over the Kessil in a function over form contest.. 

And Maxspect is NOT cheap.. 
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquar...7&cadevice=c&gclid=CJzVqt-pycQCFQwtaQodRZAANA

Only problem for the o/p is sizing:


> 160w - 690mm × 265mm x 25mm (27” x 10” x 0.9”)
> 120w - 520mm × 265mm x 25mm (20.5” x 10” x 0.9”)
> 60w - 220mm × 265mm x 25mm (8.6” x 10” x 0.9”)


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Getting more dimmable light is never a bad position..
> That said paying good $'s and using 50% of it's potential (at best) is ?????
> 
> The look and the tech is fine, I hear ya, and they work "as advertised" I just got a bug about buying "big ticket" things w/ undocumented specs..
> ...


Yea i here ya but tbo that thing is massive and really IMO looks do count but your right performance is better. So i guess i will be investing in the a160we since they are going to be plenty of light and since everyone thinks the a360we is going to be over kill i dont think ill spend the extra lol. Wish me luck!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> Yea i here ya but tbo that thing is massive and really IMO looks do count but your right performance is better. So i guess i will be investing in the a160we since they are going to be plenty of light and since everyone thinks the a360we is going to be over kill i dont think ill spend the extra lol. Wish me luck!



Happy growing... 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.. 2 beer cans or the mother ship.. LOL


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

That looks great  nice layout! Is that driftwood or stone in the center? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> That looks great  nice layout! Is that driftwood or stone in the center?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know, stole the image from the WWW 

https://youtu.be/mLMMLwgIQH0

I like the Piranha.


















http://www.ph84.idv.tw/vbb/showthread.php?t=227236&page=13


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh lol=') still looks good. Im ordering two A160we tuna suns tomorrow!


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Hoping for a solid answer! I am buying th lights tonight so i want to do it right the first time! Comparing two kessil a160we tuna sun lighting systems to two marineland double bright led light systems on a 60gallon 38x19x19inches which one is going to produce more par? through the whole tank? Also here is my plant list so you guys can give me a more solid answer on how many units i will need.
1- helferi
2- Anubias bonsai
3- AR mini 
4- narrow lead java fern
5- bulbitis app. "Baby leaf"
6- cryptocoryne wendtii green/brown
7- ludwigia so red
8- s repens 
9- pogostemon erectus 
10- Cyperus Helferi
11- Pennywort mini
12- dwarf hair grass


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> Hoping for a solid answer! I am buying th lights tonight so i want to do it right the first time! Comparing two kessil a160we tuna sun lighting systems to two marineland double bright led light systems on a 60gallon 38x19x19inches which one is going to produce more par? through the whole tank? Also here is my plant list so you guys can give me a more solid answer on how many units i will need.
> 1- helferi
> 2- Anubias bonsai
> 3- AR mini
> ...


Who knows.. no PAR data.. 
I can guess for you.. 2... as good as any guess..


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

o well i guess i will just order 3 and see how it goes and try to see if someone will let me borrow one! Wish me luck!!!!! I will document the growth and what not.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> o well i guess i will just order 3 and see how it goes and try to see if someone will let me borrow one! Wish me luck!!!!! I will document the growth and what not.





> Consumers who were lured by Kessil's promises of sophisticated technology and a penetrating dense-matrix LED that emits far more light than the competition are now experiencing what 3.5X less intensity is like with the Kessil H150. The data shows that despite both lights costing about $249, drawing 36W of power and using 21 LED chips, the sophisticated X-Lens and spread out design of the Hydro Grow light engine create 3.5X the output over the same sized area as the Kessil H150. The 21X-PRO also comes with a 3-year warranty and an upgradeable modular design, while Kessil owners receive only a 1 year warranty. Based on the real-life test data the Hydro Grow light has the best price and best performance since you would need 3.5 of the H150 light to equal the output of a single 21X-PRO. Based on operating temperature alone it can be concluded the 21X-PRO also has better overall build quality. To learn why the Kessil H150 has such low PAR output compared to the 21X-PRO refer to Why the LED BIN is Important, Light Spectrum and Lensing.


https://www.hydrogrowled.com//Comparing-LED-Grow-Lights-LED-Grow-Light-Reviews-W69.aspx

of course that is for a "magenta" grow light..Yeesh, got to do all the work for you:
Kessil A150W Amazon Sun


> PAR Data(Source 1, Source 2) PAR vs. Distance from source
> 56 PAR @ 18"
> 42 PAR @ 21"
> 34 PAR @ 24"
> Notes: Seem to be about perfect for getting medium light to most medium sized aquariums. Great coverage for such a small light. Credit for PAR data goes to propsi.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.hydrogrowled.com//Comparing-LED-Grow-Lights-LED-Grow-Light-Reviews-W69.aspx
> 
> of course that is for a "magenta" grow light..Yeesh, got to do all the work for you:
> Kessil A150W Amazon Sun
> ...


what does he consider as a medium size tank thought? Mine is 38"x 19" x 19" so what im thinking is that i need 3 of the a160we to get a solid upper range of medium light wouldnt you think?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

treyLcham said:


> what does he consider as a medium size tank thought? Mine is 38"x 19" x 19" so what im thinking is that i need 3 of the a160we to get a solid upper range of medium light wouldnt you think?


first off what is the recommended height for 19" coverage vs the 24"??
Add that to the depth from water line to substrate. That wil give you the PAR depth for one light..









In a ballpark range.. 3 would be more in line w/ what you want to achieve..


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> first off what is the recommended height for 19" coverage vs the 24"??
> Add that to the depth from water line to substrate. That wil give you the PAR depth for one light..
> 
> 
> ...


yea so at around 24" the max par i will probably get is going to probably be around 30 so yep i need 3 thanks!


----------



## m7_b5 (Mar 17, 2015)

This info may or may not be useful to those in this thread. I got the Kessil 150, but am likely to exchange it for the 360 or a different solution. The "not knowing" if I have enough light is what is bothering me since it will then become a variable I have to try to account for when I'm killing my plants (which is what I more or less expect from my first setup lol). Here is a picture of my 47g Column with the 150 on it. I sent the same photo to Kessil's support and asked them their recommendation, and they recommended the 360. Here is their message to me from yesterday:

_"Thank you for your email! For your tank we would recommend 1 x A360NE Tuna Sun light. This would provide maximum penetration at depth in your tank. The A360s are more powerful than the A160s, brighter, and have increased penetration. "_

I responded to their E-mail asking if they could give me PAR readings at that depth, and this was their response:

_"At this time we do not have any published information about light output. PAR is not an accurate measurement for measuring light using LEDs because it only includes visible light, and does not distinguish between usable and non-usable wavelengths. 

If you switch to the A360, we recommend starting at 50% intensity, and slowly increasing the intensity every other day, while monitoring the plants closely for any signs of stress. This will allow you to work up to the optimal intensity without stressing the plants."
_

Having seen the 360 at the LFS on some salt water tanks I'm fairly sure it will do the job for my tank. I am looking into exchanging the 150 though for another solution where I can feel more confident I"m getting high light levels at the insane depth of the tank so I have the ability to grow high light plants that deep.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

m7_b5 said:


> T
> 
> _"At this time we do not have any published information about light output. PAR is not an accurate measurement for measuring light using LEDs because it only includes visible light, and does not distinguish between usable and non-usable wavelengths.
> 
> _


Errr not quite.. A Li-Cor measures approx 100% of the spectrum from 400-700nm.

For reefs that <400 may have some impact but is a small component of a Kessil and most LED's.

Freshwater plants can use ALL visible wavelengths..w/ only minor variation of "use".. 











> PAR as described above does not distinguish between different wavelengths between 400 and 700 nm, and assumes that wavelengths outside this range have zero photosynthetic action. If the exact spectrum of the light is known, the photosynthetic photon flux density (PPFD) values in μmol/s can be modified by applying different weighting factor to different wavelengths. This results in a quantity called the yield photon flux (YPF).[1] The red curve in the graph shows that photons around 610 nm (orange-red) have the highest amount of photosynthesis per photon. However, because short-wavelengths photons carry more energy per photon, the maximum amount of photosynthesis per incident unit of energy is at a longer wavelength, around 650 nm (deep red).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthetically_active_radiation

Nothing is perfect but PAR is a "standard metric" that needs minor interpolation..
There "technically correct" but also incorrect answer is not really helpful...


----------



## m7_b5 (Mar 17, 2015)

I trust that you know your stuff, and not answering that question leads me to believe that they may not be delivering high PAR values and that is why they don't wish to put that information forward.

My problem now becomes what to do with my setup. I was rushed when trying to evaluate lighting and talking with the local expert at the LFS. Now that I purchased the 150w from them, I'm fairly sure I can only get store credit. So, I figure I have 4 choices:

1 - Leave the 150w and just forget about having high light plants that are ground cover. I hate this idea because I want to create my vision.

2 - Exchange the 150w and pay the additional cost for the 360 which seems like it should do the job

3 - Exchange the 150w for something different that they carry such as a MH light or possibly dual Marineland LED Planted (not sure if that would do the job on my tank though)

4 - Exchange the 150w for store credit for other things like CO 2 system / ferts, fish, etc. and get a light elsewhere.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

m7_b5 said:


> I trust that you know your stuff, and not answering that question leads me to believe that they may not be delivering high PAR values and that is why they don't wish to put that information forward.
> 
> My problem now becomes what to do with my setup. I was rushed when trying to evaluate lighting and talking with the local expert at the LFS. Now that I purchased the 150w from them, I'm fairly sure I can only get store credit. So, I figure I have 4 choices:
> 
> ...


someone measured the PAR.. Took me awhile to see the aiSOL waaaayy up there 
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/3391/paraw.png
Point is it is not much better than "stunner strips".. 
The A160 is said to be 10% "stronger"..

just an FYI:
http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15-freshwater

more bang for the buck so to speak..

to be fair to Kessil Radions 15 fw PAR numbers are not easy to find either.


----------



## m7_b5 (Mar 17, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> just an FYI:
> http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15-freshwater
> 
> more bang for the buck so to speak..
> ...


Speaking of I just went hunting for it, do you have a link to Par #s for the Radion? That is essentially the same cost I would pay for the 360WE Tuna Sun from Kessil.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

m7_b5 said:


> Speaking of I just went hunting for it, do you have a link to Par #s for the Radion? That is essentially the same cost I would pay for the 360WE Tuna Sun from Kessil.


I initially thought I did.. 
but no luck yet..
AT least you have this:









*MAX PAR:* 825

I found plenty for the 30..

PRETTY sure Gus did some PAR measurements here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=701049


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

m7_b5 said:


> I trust that you know your stuff, and not answering that question leads me to believe that they may not be delivering high PAR values and that is why they don't wish to put that information forward.
> 
> My problem now becomes what to do with my setup. I was rushed when trying to evaluate lighting and talking with the local expert at the LFS. Now that I purchased the 150w from them, I'm fairly sure I can only get store credit. So, I figure I have 4 choices:
> 
> ...


honestly if you do not have the co2 system yet then there is no real point in buying lighting stronger than 50 par, i say this because you will have problems with having mixed variety of plants, lets say like anubias and java fern with other high light plants, those lower light plants will die from lack of the ferts needed to compensate for the high light. Just IMO though. So if i were you i would probably go a cheaper rout like the finnex which has a good amount of par but doesnt kill your pocket so you would be able to buy it and a co2 setup for i would say the price of one a360we tuna sun led. NOw if you can afford to buy the kessil and get the co2 then i would say great go for it. I just ordered 3 of the a160we tuna suns with the gooseneck and a controller. I did this instead of buying two of the a360we tuna su lights because i wanted to distribute the light better in my 38"x19"x19" tank. THey should be in on monday so i will post pics of jhow they look on the tank and the spread that i get. If its not what i was thinking it would be then i will just return the three and try the two a360we since its the same price difference


----------

